# BU Housing Security



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Sr Security Assistant, Office of Housing, Residence Safety (3544/F2316)*
Institution:
*Boston University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/24/2016

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full Time

Monitor access of residents and guests to the large residences on campus. Enforce the Guest and other University policies and verify guest passes for accuracy. Confiscate misused, damaged, or altered forms of identification. Notify the proper authorities in the event of an emergency such as fire, crime, or medical problems. Communicate incidents and concerns, using the phone or radio equipment, to other departmental representatives. Write complete, concise, and accurate Incident and Fire Alarm Reports. Remain alert to surroundings at all times. Act as a front line representative of the University, providing information, direction and assistance to residents, guests and staff. Monitor the video displays for improper activities. Report any equipment related malfunctions to the supervisor on duty or to the Residential Safety Office. Attend at least two training sessions per year. Consult and review the Operations Manual on a regular basis.

*Required Skills*
High School Diploma or equivalent. Excellent communication, writing, and customer service skills. One to three years of experience as a security assistant or related experience working with the public.

All other applicants(both internal and external), please use the {Apply} section on this page.
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law. We are a VEVRAA Federal Contractor.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Boston University

Online App. Form:
http://bu.silkroad.com/epostings/submit.cfm?fuseaction=app.dspjob&jobid=299071&


----------

